

Show HN: SynthJS - extending the Web Audio API (collaborators welcome) - md224
https://github.com/mattdiamond/synthjs

======
chipsy
Are you aware of dsp.js?

You are welcome to work off of the Haxe code I've been writing for Triad as
well:
[https://github.com/triplefox/triad/tree/master/dev/com/ludam...](https://github.com/triplefox/triad/tree/master/dev/com/ludamix/triad/audio)

Demo: <http://www.ludamix.com/apps/triad-synth/index.html>

